#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  OpenVPN: Cliente Conecta mas não Comunica com Outra Rede

## darlan123

Opa galera, seguinte, configurei um server com o openvpn pra ligar clientes windows ao servidor linux da matriz.
 
seguinte:
A rede do meu server linux (Centos 6.0) esta da seguinte forma:

( WAN - Entrada de internet) 
eth0 Link encap:Ethernet EndereÃ§o de HW 08:00:27:FD:4B:8F
inet end.: 192.168.2.100 Bcast:192.168.2.255 Masc:255.255.255.0
endereÃ§o inet6: fe80::a00:27ff:fefd:4b8f/64 Escopo:Link
UP BROADCASTRUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 MÃ©trica:1
RX packets:2661 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:2214 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
colisÃµes:0 txqueuelen:1000
RX bytes:1285685 (1.2 MiB) TX bytes:314879 (307.4 KiB)


(LAN Rede interna)

eth1 Link encap:Ethernet EndereÃ§o de HW 08:00:27 :Big Grin: 1:33:77
inet end.: 10.10.10.254 Bcast:10.10.10.255 Masc:255.255.255.0
endereÃ§o inet6: fe80::a00:27ff:fed1:3377/64 Escopo:Link
UP BROADCASTRUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 MÃ©trica:1
RX packets:1733 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:1593 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
colisÃµes:0 txqueuelen:1000
RX bytes:297272 (290.3 KiB) TX bytes:1196990 (1.1 MiB)

( Tunel criado para VPN )

tun0 Link encap:NÃ£o Especificado EndereÃ§o de HW 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
inet end.: 192.168.3.1 P-a-P:192.168.3.2 Masc:255.255.255.255
UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST MTU:1500 MÃ©trica:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
colisÃµes:0 txqueuelen:100
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b) 

Até aqui tudo certo, as maquinas da rede interna 10.10.10.0/24 navegam tranqulimente, não tenho firewall ativado, esta ativado a DMZ do modem pro ip do meu server ( 192.168.2.100).



O cliente windows na outra rede conecta e obtem o IP determinado pelo meu servidor vpn ( 192.168.3.2 ), porem se eu der um ping no server ( 192.168.3.1) ele não responde, nem a rede inrterna ele pinga.
Nos logs do openvpn mostram o seguinte erro:

Mon Dec 5 13:00:06 2011 filial/187.5.225.206:6999 MULTI: bad source address from client [192.168.3.2], packet dropped


segue link do video que postei pra ver se ajuda.




se alguem ai poder me ajudar agradeço desde ja

----------


## KuruminBranco

brother, todas as vezes que utilizei o OpenVPN, nas minhas configurações eu crio a interface TUN, que é a qual vai fazer a ponte entre um host e outro, sem esquecer da regra de roteamento.

nesse tutorial aqui você pode esclarecer algumas dúvidas que possa ter

http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/OpenVPN-se-comportando-como-PPTP

http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/...Linux-CentOS-5

----------


## darlan123

Cara, sim eu criei com o tun, o cliente conecta tudo mais.

To apanhando na iserção das rotas, sabe me dizer como ficara a rota?

segue a configuração da rede:

Eth0: 192.168.2.100 ( Wan - Ligada ao Modem )

Eth1: 10.10.10.254 ( Lan - Rede interna )

Tun0: 192.168.3.1 ( Tunel criado ) 

Cliente na outra ponta: 192.168.3.2 ( cliente obtem este IP com o Openvpn GUI pra windows )

o firewall esta desativado, ja ativei o compartilhamento:
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward


Vlw pela atenção.

----------


## Bruno

ok amigo vc poderia exclarecer algo mais ex:
vc ta na rede 10.10.10.x e quer acesar o ip 192.168.3.2 certo ???
então vc tem que liberar as portas no firewall do windows e rotas tanto no linux quanto no windows
agora se vc esta no windows tentando dar um ping no 192.168.3.1 no linux e não esta dando certo é problema no DMZ
tenta fazer o seguinte faz por redirecionamento de porta no modem faz a porta do OpenVPN, icmp, e a do ssh e faz o teste pra ver 

entendeu pois ping do ip 192.168.3.2 para o 192.168.3.1 não precisa de rota pois esta na mesma rede

----------


## darlan123

Bruno, seguinte, a dmz redireciona todas as portas pro ip do linux o server, antes de fazer a dmz eu redirecionei as portas necessarias, porem deu o mesmo erro, olha só, o pacote de ping chega ao meu servidor ele recebe o pacote, porem ele não entende para onde mandar e descarta o pacote.

Notei isso nos logs do openvpn. veja a mensagem que aparece quando dou um ping do cliente 192.168.3.2 no server 192.168.3.1

Mon Dec 5 13:00:06 2011 filial/187.5.225.206:6999 MULTI: bad source address from client [192.168.3.2], packet dropped


então, pra esclarecer, o server openvpn 192.168.3.1 entrega para o cliente o ip 192.168.3.2 ele recebe este ip, o tunel sube isso é fato.

Porem não consigo pingar nada, nem o ip do tunel ( tun0), nem o ip da eth1 ( wan ) nem o da eth0 ( lan )

----------


## Bruno

desculpa amigo não estou entendendo faz uns testes pra mim 
vai no linux (192.168.3.1 e pinga o clientes windows (192.168.3.2)
o comando é ping 192.168.3.2
depois vai no windows e pinga o linux 
o comando é ping 192.168.3.1

manda os print 


outra coisa este log Mon Dec 5 13:00:06 2011 filial/187.5.225.206:6999 MULTI: bad source address from client [192.168.3.2], packet dropped
é do windows ou linux ????

pois este log ta valando que a o endereço de origem esta blorqueando o pacote 
algo de firewall

----------


## darlan123

Então Bruno,

Sim ja fiz este teste, pinguei nas duas pontas. segue Prints.

Ifconfig:



Cliente Conectado:



Servidor Pingando Cliente:


Cliente pingando Servidor:



Logs servidor recebendos pacotes do ping do cliente:

----------


## Bruno

ok ok 
velho seguinte tem firewall bloqueando a comunicação
no linux verifique se tem alguma regra no iptables com o comando iptables -L -nv
no windows é o firewall do windows mesmo

----------


## darlan123

Cara, olha só, não tinha feito o roteameto na utra rede, pois bem, fiz.

então, ao executar o openvpn gui ele mostra a seguinte mensagem de erro referente as rotas adicionadas no windows.

----------


## Bruno

ta errada a rota quando o destino for a rede 10.x.x.x o gw tem que ser o servidor linux ok

----------


## linuxguy

QUALQUÉR livre vpn online?

----------

